# Different salary range for similar Professional Profiles



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

I am an IT security professional, moved to Dubai 2 years back. For my profession, i receive numerous calls for interviews. Almighty grace and hackers nagging organization, market is good in this profession.I am presently working in good organization. However, when it come to package, there is very strange distribution in UAE. Professionals from Europe and western side are given higher packages for similar profile. I am totally in agreement that in every one's native country, priority should be given to people from their nationality. Secondly, i hope every one agrees that employer should hire giving equal opportunities to everyone.
So ,why there is a tremendous difference between salaries among people from similar profession. No offenses seriously, but i believe we all strive hard to excel in our career and when it end up with non uniform distribution of salaries, then its annoying. For those whose native language is english, they definitely deserve a priority in many roles. However, i believe difference should not be too much.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

It's simple really, certain nationalities will work for a given salary, other nationalities won't get out of bed for 4x that figure.

This won't change while people keep taking low salaries, the only way it will change is if the market refuses to take them and market forces push the salaries up.

It's a bit like the rent market or the "Westerner's discount" in various shops or rental negotiations.


----------



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

If we look at this aspect, yes it's true. However, it's a trend set which may drift like this.I have noticed that in UK and Australia, they clearly mention the salary packages which removes such obstacles and provides an equal worth.
I think government here should also enforce this. When i changed my job in Dubai, i came to know that even Dubai has a standard minimum package based on your profession. However, by some manipulation in paper work, employer hire at a less package. Such kind of hypocrisy by employer as well as government not strictly enforcing to mandate minimum package could be the reason also. I also heard that couple of years back ,even in Dubai , employers used to specify clearly standard package which now majorly turning to be 'Negotiable'


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

C'est la vie. Even within the same nationality there are differences, Egyptians for instance getting hired from Egypt gets a different package than those who get hired from other GCC countries, and the package is also different if you get hired from inside the UAE.

The employer not only evaluates what you can do, but will also evaluate where do you come from and how much will you probably settle for.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi.
It is a simple case of supply and demand.
In this instance, there are far more people willing to work in this region than there are available jobs.
Most advertised jobs get in excess of 100 applicants (and often more).
All the time there are people willing to do a certain job for a given wage (regardless of nationality, race or colour) - then that becomes the going rate for that job.
There are many instances where 1 western employee earning 25000 AED per month is actually more effective and actually better value than 5 people from an Asian country earning 5000 AED each (still total cost to the employer of 25000 AED).
No matter how many degrees and MBAs people have - there are many occasions where long term, real world experience is better than all the theoretical degrees and little or no experience.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

A.abbas - i agree with this situation.In my organization one egypt guy was paid less as hired from egypt.

Steve- There is no denying fact that number of applicants for job are more compared to jobs. I regulary navigate linkedin and have seen that. However, in this thread, i was not talking about who is worthed for job. Nation has nothing to do how much one is competent.Take for my instance, i have been in security for over 5 years and worked for few reputed organization like Cisco and one in Dallas.I have participated a lot in technical discussions with various people in my domain. I am getting a decent package here. Theoretical degrees and certifications is everywhere common whether one belongs to Asian world or western. I was focusing on that there should be uniform package distribution when it comes to similar level of competence based on profile, practical experience and deliverance. I have also seen many instances where the example you gave is totally reciprocal.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

varunmsit said:


> A.abbas - i agree with this situation.In my organization one egypt guy was paid less as hired from egypt.
> 
> Steve- There is no denying fact that number of applicants for job are more compared to jobs. I regulary navigate linkedin and have seen that. However, in this thread, i was not talking about who is worthed for job. Nation has nothing to do how much one is competent.Take for my instance, i have been in security for over 5 years and worked for few reputed organization like Cisco and one in Dallas.I have participated a lot in technical discussions with various people in my domain. I am getting a decent package here. Theoretical degrees and certifications is everywhere common whether one belongs to Asian world or western. I was focusing on that there should be uniform package distribution when it comes to similar level of competence based on profile, practical experience and deliverance. I have also seen many instances where the example you gave is totally reciprocal.


George Orwell
“All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others.”


― George Orwell, Animal Farm

Unfortunately the world as we know it isn't fair. In the UK there has equal pay law between the sexes for many years but there are many cases where this still doesn't happen. Including Government positions. 

He who pays the piper calls the tune. Doesn't make it right, ethically or morally. Just because there is a "law" isn't going to make it happen. Take the speeding and lane dodging as an example. Just my two pennies........


----------



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

Roxtec-blue-Interesting quote.
That's quite true that law does not make things happen. However, it helps to some extent. Good to know that in UK there is equal pay law. Better than where no law exists
UK expatriates are very active on forums.
It's fun to exchange thoughts here. After all we are truly becoming Cosmopolitan in Dubai


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Here we go again, same subject, just another pointless thread.

No two people are equal. If you want Person A to work for you, what Person B is prepare to accept is irrelevant. 

People come from different countries and that makes them different. Different people attract different salaries. Its as simple as that - if you want deferential, no backchat, initiative or empathy, choose someone from nationality A, if you want something different, choose Nationality B.

Please don't waste pages of comments (again) trying to convince anyone that your academic qualifications make you equal to someone of a different nationality. The two are unrelated.


----------



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

twowheelsgood- this forum is to share thoughts and there is no dictatorship for someone to abide by someone's opinion.
If this is a pointless thread, who is asking you to waste page either?
There is no race going on to lag behind any person from specific nationality, so your point seems to be irrelevant.


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

You mention australia and UK as places where salaries are advertised, but this is mostly done by recruiters trying to get CVs, it has nothing to do with the wages that people will get or deserve. At the end of the day, even if you do the same job, no two people ever earn the same, there is always a range.


----------



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

Good to know that and agreed on the fact that no two people earn the same based on various factors. Within the same company for similar profile,experience and expertise required, package difference range should not be so huge differentiating by nationalities.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

varunmsit said:


> If this is a pointless thread, who is asking you to waste page either?


You are by starting a repeat of one which is older, much longer and one of many.



varunmsit said:


> There is no race going on to lag behind any person from specific nationality, so your point seems to be irrelevant?


Probably because English isn't your first language and you misunderstood. You want to know why someone from another country gets paid more than you for what you perceive is the same job. 

My point is you and he/she are not the same - you are from one country and they are from another. You ARE different in many ways and academic qualifications are only part of the puzzle. If you are prepared to accept a particular salary and someone else wants a higher salary, does not mean you are entitled to that higher salary.

They hire you for a lower salary for many reasons but some of which you can do nothing about - client perception, academic rigour, experience, your personal 'attitude' to work and people.



varunmsit said:


> I have noticed that in UK and Australia, they clearly mention the salary packages which removes such obstacles and provides an equal worth


You know nothing about the UK clearly - all that does is set lower end expectations for people thinking of applying. If the salary stated in an advert is £50k, then what that means is that if you want to apply, don't expect to get the job for anything higher. It also means if your current salary is £10k, then you probably won't get the job as if that's your salary, then you're probably not good enough.

It never ever means that the person getting the job will get £50k. You will get as one HR person told me about 16 years ago 'as little as we can possible get away with paying you'.

I'm afraid that many of your comments show a lack of understanding of the UK, Law and how companies employ people, which is probably why you asked the questions in the first place.


----------



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

"They hire you for a lower salary for many reasons but some of which you can do nothing about - client perception, academic rigour, experience, your personal 'attitude' to work and people."

Above one is hilarious. Seems like all above qualities you are inheriting based on the country you are born in.

These reasons you mentioned apply to people from all over the world. God is unbiased so far to give those qualities to one particular part of world and refrain others

Despite of your native language you did not get what other members understood well.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Why are you getting so hung up about the supposed inequality? It happens all over the world, especially in this part of the world. Differences in salaries exist everywhere. 
It's down to so many factors. Below are some in no specific order.

1) Willingness to accept certain salaries
2) Oversupply
3) Communication skills
4) Timing
5) Relevant experience
6) Employer expectations
7) Relevant education

To walk around with a massive chip on the shoulder is not going to improve things. Neither is constant comparisons and gossiping about colleagues salaries. It just causes a lot of tension and affects productivity.

One can always find another job, perhaps in another country or continent?


----------



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

one of the best response received so far. Appreciated :second:


----------



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

There is a law in Dubai that no person is allowed to work unless he has a Visa issued by the employer (even if you get offer letter).There are frequent checks by government officials to make ensure there is no violation.If employee caught with no valid visa then there is penalty of 50,000 AED. Same applies on employer. I would not say this is 100 percent followed, but yes 70 percent companies here follows that.

Govt also has Minimum wages law for all sorts of job roles. This does not keep nation or other factors in account.When i switched job, i came to know that my employer put 40 percent higher salary on the papers submitted to the government. There are no audits to verify the same. Hope this also get enforced soon to some extent.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Westerns are paid high because their home currency is higher than asian currencies e.g if a British is paid AED 25,000/- it will be less than the same amount in euro. Simultaneously if an Asian is paid AED 25,000/- it will become twenty times more than his home currency and he can make temples in his home country within months.


----------



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

That's so true Asim. Hilarious example.:heh:
Include exotic cars and property as well.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

varunmsit said:


> Professionals from Europe and western side are given higher packages for similar profile. I am totally in agreement that in every one's native country, priority should be given to people from their nationality.
> 
> ...
> 
> For those whose native language is english, they definitely deserve a priority in many roles.


So UAE nationals speak English natively?!

Anyway, why should E native speakers get any priority?! You're complaining about inequality, yet you support it at the same time. Guess you wouldn't have any problem with it if it was the other way round...


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> They hire you for a lower salary for many reasons but some of which you can do nothing about - client perception, academic rigour, experience, your personal 'attitude' to work and people.


Clearly I can see the 'perception', 'attitude' and 'arrogance' . You seem to be famous around here..I hope you are not a narcissist.



twowheelsgood said:


> So you think its okay for driver to kill a cyclist do you ? No wonder your country was descended from criminals and your bloodline runs true.
> 
> You are mentally retarded if you think its funny.
> 
> Drivers kill tens of thousands of people a year - it really sounds like you are the real d*ckhead, when you laugh at it.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/594185-dubai-daily-rant-ddr-46.html#post6665754


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

If you have the same soft as well as technical skill sets and you are paid less then it only because here discrimination is legal and entrenched.

Whatever else anyone says is pure b/s


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Like any honest company says, they'll pay you what they feel they can get away with. That will be a mixture of the candidate's expectations and belief in their self-worth. Most people recruited from a mature market simply won't accept less money than they already earn: simple really.


----------



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi Byja,

I mentioned that those whose native language is English they definitely deserve a priority in many roles. The roles i was mentioning about were specifically sales. I should have wrote "SOME ROLES".As in this country, mostly communication is through english as people coming here speak differenet languages.It gives an added advantage to employer. I worked in sales for couple of years and have noticed that sales perspective they are good in fetching business. That does not mean that those who have native language other than english cannot compete in similar role in this part of the region.

I was never in agreement that there should be even little inequality based on country you coming from. However, realistically speaking even if this HUGE difference based on unnecessary factors can be reduced to minimal level, that may serve the purpose (like the one i mentioned about employer scam on Minimum wages salary)


----------



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> If you have the same soft as well as technical skill sets and you are paid less then it only because here discrimination is legal and entrenched.
> 
> Whatever else anyone says is pure b/s


I acknowledge your response arabianhorse. Much appreciated:second:


----------



## varunmsit (Nov 29, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Like any honest company says, they'll pay you what they feel they can get away with. That will be a mixture of the candidate's expectations and belief in their self-worth. Most people recruited from a mature market simply won't accept less money than they already earn: simple really.


That is true. I remember when i was in India where sometimes a situation comes that 100 deserving guys struggling for 1 opening in US based companies like Cisco, Juniper. After interview does not matter at what package you were there, they have a good standard package. That's why these companies are in Fortune companies. In Dubai, also certain companies like Al Futtaim are near to keep the standards. But if employee is willing to sacrifice at lower package, then God Helps.:heh:


----------

